# تعرف على الهندسة الصناعية



## هبة السماء (7 يوليو 2009)

*[font=&quot]إن الفهوم الشامل للهندسة الصناعية يشمل التصميم و التطوير كما يشمل الإنشاء و التركيب و إيجاد صيغة متكامل بين كافة العناصر و التي تتمثل بالإنسان و المواد و الآليات و الطاقة[/font]**[font=&quot].

تعتمد الهندسة الصناعية على إكتساب المعارف و المهارات الضرورية من خلال التكامل بين مختلف أنواع العلوم الرياضية و الفيزيائية و العلوم الإجتماعية و دمجها بطرق التحليل الهندسي، و التعامل مع مختلف الأنظمة العملية من تنبؤ و تصميم و تقييم، بحيث يتم التعامل ما بين الآلة و الإنسان بشكل فعال و مجدي من كل الجوانب.



ففي حين تعمد أصناف الهندسة المختلفة على التصميم و التنفيذ المباشر للأنظمة المختلفة، تقوم الهندسة الصناعية على إدارة العلاقة بين الإنسان و الآلة و بقية العناصر المختلفة في النظام، بحيث تزيد إنتاجية العامل و تحافظ علية و توفر الوقت و تقلل هدر المواد و تضمن ديمومة الآلة لفترة طويلة.



يقوم المهندس الصناعي بدراسة كافة الجوانب العملية الإنتاجية، و ما تحتاجه من موارد و مراحل إنتاجية للوصول للحلول العملية المثلى.



يهتم المهندس الصناعي أساسا بتطوير القطاع الإنتاجي مهما كان نوعه و منتجاته سواء كانت صناعية أو خدمية (مستشفيات، شركات طيران و سياحة، مطاعم،........).[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]الوظائف الممكنة للمهندس الصناعي:[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]

[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]**[font=&quot]1.الإدارة العلمية والهندسية:[/font]**[font=&quot]



[/font]**[font=&quot]تتميز فئة المدراء من المهندسين بأنهم يعملون على مستويين متباينين في نفس الوقت. حيث إن إستيعاب المفاهيم العلمية والرياضية هو مجرد البداية؛ والخطوة التالية هي معرفة كيفية ترجمة هذه المفاهيم إلى لغة مفهومة من قبل المستهلك. لذا يلجأ هؤلاء إلى توظيف مهاراتهم الإدارية لمساعدة المهندسين والمستشاريين الذين يعملون تحت إمرتهم لتنفيذ المشاريع بصورة كاملة وفي الوقت المحدد[/font]**[font=&quot].

الإدارة الهندسية تأخذ على عاتقها التنسيق بين المهندسين والمستشاريين والفنيين الذين يصممون ويطورون التجهيزات والمنتجات والأنظمة. وفي المقابل فإن مهمة الإدارة العلمية هو متابعة الأبحاث وتطوير نوعية المشاريع على الأسس العملية والنظرية.



2.الإدارة الصناعية للإنتاج:



المصانع الحديثة تتضمن أنظمة معقدة من الأليات وأجهزة الكمبيوتر والعاملين. ومدير الإنتاج هو ذلك الشخص الذي يقوم بمتابعة العمليات الإنتاجية والتنسيق بينها يوماً بعد يوم. كما يقوم بالتأكد من إنها تعمل بالتناسق فيما بينها دون تضارب بصورة إقتصادية وسريعة وبنفس الوقت تؤمن الحصول على منتج نوعي ويلبي المواصفات.



3.الإستشارات الإدارية:


[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]الشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى تلجأ عادة إلى المستشارين الإداريين لمساعدتها في حل المشاكل المعقدة وإتخاذ القرارات الإستراتيجية. قد تكون هذه المشاكل من نوع تصميم وبناء موقع إليكتروني خاص بالشركة أو إدخال وبناء شبكة معلومات وقاعدة بيانات متطورة أو دراسة جدوى وسبل إدخال منتج جديد[/font]**[font=&quot].

المستشار الإداري عادة يفكر بالطرق الملائمة لزيادة أرباح الشركة وإنتاجيتها وتحسين وضعها التنافسي[/font]**[font=&quot]



[/font]**[font=&quot]4.[/font]**[font=&quot] تحليل بحوث العمليات:



أثناء العمل تظهر مشاكل معقدة تخص تنظيم وجدولة العمليات المختلفة وما يظهر بينها من تعارض وتضارب من حيث الوقت وتوفرالإمكانيات. 

محلل بحوث العمليات هو الشخص المؤهل لحل مثل هذه المشاكل وذلك بإستعمال الطرق الرياضية و بحوث العمليات والبرمجيات المختلفة لمساعدة المديرين على إتخاذ القرارات.



:[/font]**[font=&quot]5.[/font]**[font=&quot]هندسة المبيعات



مهندسو المبيعات يقدمون النصائح حول المواصفات اللازمة لجعل السلعة أكثر قبولاً من قبل المستهلكين، من خلال إكتشاف إحتياجاتهم و طلباتهم و توقعاتهم، وهم بالإضافة إلى ذلك يقدمون الإستشارات للزبائن حول الإستخدام الأمثل للسلعة وحول حلول المشاكل التي تواجههم أثناء إستخدامها.



6.المهام التنفيذية:



تتضمن المهام التنفيذية العمل على إستمرار العمل بالصورة المثلى، الربط بين المعرفة النظرية والمهارات العملية، ومساعدة الناس على إنجاز المهام التي تبدو لهم خارج نطاق قدراتهم.



[/font]**[font=&quot]أماكن العمل المحتملة للمهندسين الصناعين:[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]


المصانع.

. المواصلات.

. الشبكات و الإتصالات.

. تصميم و تصنيع المنتجات.

. المطاعم.

. المؤسسات الحكومية و الوزارات.

. الجيش

. الجامعات.



[/font]**[font=&quot]التوظيف:[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]**[font=&quot]



معظم أصحاب العمل يفضلون إستخدام المتقدمين الحاصلين على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الصناعية. وبعضهم يطلب مهندسين حاصلين على درجة الماجستير أو درجات أعلى للوظائف المتعلقة بالأبحاث والإستشارات.

يفضل دائماً المهندس الصناعي المبادر والمبدع، المتميز بالقدرة على التحليل والذي يتمكن من ملاحظة الجزيئيات الصغيرة في العمل وتحديد الأهداف المباشرة. بالإضافة إلى هذا يطلب من المهندس الصناعي أن يملك مهارات إتصال عالية مع الجمهور.







[/font]**[font=&quot]أهم المساقات في قسم الهندسة الصناعية[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]
الإقتصاد الهندسي.

الإحصاء الهندسي.

بحوث العمليات .

هندسة العوامل الإنسانية.

إدارة المخزون.

عمليات انتاجية .

هندسة التصنيع.

تخطيط و ضبط الإنتاج.

تخطيط و تصميم المنشآت.

علم الإدارة الهندسية.[/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]التصميم والتصنيع بإستخدام الحاسوب[/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​


----------



## هبة السماء (7 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع منقول للامانة
حبيت اضيفو هون حتى تعم الفايدة للجمييييييييع
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس محمد 2 (7 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جيد أخت هبة .. ونأمل المزيد منك

مع خالص تقديري


----------



## حمام عبد العال (7 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا نرجو المزيد


----------



## هبة السماء (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخواني المهندسين للمرور


----------



## حمام عبد العال (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع ممتاز اخت هبة فهل من مزيد


----------



## هبة السماء (10 يوليو 2009)

اكييييييييييد هناك المزيد


----------



## shrshr471 (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مفيد
ونا كنت كاتب تعريف برضو عن التصميم الصناعى
اللى هو غير الهندسة الناعية
يا ريت تقريه وتقولى رايك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139644.html


----------



## صناعي1 (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## هبة السماء (15 يوليو 2009)

شكراshrshr471على الاضافة الحلوة
الموضوع هاضيفو عندي كتير حلو
على فكرة التصميم الصناعي مكمل للهندسة الصناعية 
والمجالين حلوين كتير 
انا لسه في اول الطريق في دراستي وحابة استفيد من الخبرات الموجودة في الموقع
شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## waleedghareeb (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
انا اول مرة اشترك ف منتديات المهندسين 
بس احب اتشرف بكل مهندس او مهندسة فى الموقع ده و ده شرف ليه انا الاول
انا اسمى : وليد 
العمر : 21
البلد : مصر ( السويس _ الاسكندرية )
التخصص : ميكانيكا قوى ( h.t.i )
ايميلى ××××××××××××××× (وضع العناوين ممنوع)
وكفاية كده علشان انا حاسس انى صدعتكوا أنا اسف ع كل حال


----------

